# Hi to everyone



## clive (Sep 6, 2009)

My name is Clive i am 23 and a student in Edinburgh scotland,i have been breeding siamese mice for 3 years now,but have not showed yet,hopeing to start next year when i have more time,speak soon


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Clive, welcome to our forum. Would love to see some pics of your siamese


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

hi clive the scotts are starting to come out now........thats a total of 3 :lol: :lol:

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Clive
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## clive (Sep 6, 2009)

Alan_Calderwood said:


> hi clive the scotts are starting to come out now........thats a total of 3 :lol: :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum


Hi Allan,where are you from?maybe meet up,i have plenty of spare stock if you are intrested in some new blood :dance :loveyou


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

im in Lanarkshire just outside Glasgow...meeting up sound a good idea...im trying to get some Siamese but finding good ones that arnt to far away is difficult

where abouts in edinburgh are you ?

Alan


----------



## clive (Sep 6, 2009)

My parents live in Currie just outside edinburgh,i am home most weekends,i have over 200 mice just now so you are welcome to some[free of charge] i normally give all my poorly marked to pet shops,


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't find any Scots and then two show up at once, and not only are there two but both have/are looking for Siamese!!! I am also hunting Siamese mice, looking for 4 pref female to house together as pets 

I am in Carluke, not so far away really!

Welcome, welcome


----------

